# MUST HAVE - NEW PRODUCT: SILICONE WIPER BLADES FOR TESLA MODEL 3 AND MODEL Y



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

*For more information, please go to:
https://evannex.com/collections/ext...ne-wiper-blades-for-tesla-model-3-and-model-y
USE CODE: KITTY5 for $5 off orders of $50 or more*

• Greatly improves wiper performance over the factory Tesla wiper blades.
• Won't skip or shudder across your windshield even when dry.
• Made of 100% silicone, the wipers are covered with water repellent coating, ensuring protection of the wipers.

*You will not be disappointed!*





























​
*For any inquiries, please contact us at:
[email protected]*


----------

